# DIY stores in Dubai?



## umikaede (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone know any DIY/Craft stores in Dubai, where i can find something like knitting yarns? Daiso is the only shop where i could find them but they don't have the complete colors i need for my projects.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a great shop in Jumeirah Town Centre on the Beach Road. Also, Satwa has loads of habadashery stores.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a centre on Hessa Street which might have what you want. On the right hand side, near the Mall of a Emirates as you had away from SZR.


----------



## umikaede (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you~


----------

